# Fill- your-own Enteric coated capsules?



## EarnestAccord

I've been looking for enteric coated capsules that I could buy empty and then fill with my own probiotic of choice. Not all probiotic blends offer enteric coated versions. Anybody know of a source for these?


----------



## Kathleen M.

I found this:


> quote:Q: Do you carry 'enteric coated' capsules?A: "Enteric coating" is a process which is done after a capsule has been filled, therefore it isn't possible to sell empty enteric-coated capsules.


http://www.cap-m-quik.com/faq.htmlI'm speculating, but I would think you'd have to do it after they are filled because it would seal the halves together so the acids can't get in where the capsule comes together.For what it's worth as much as the places that sell enteric coated probiotics say it is the only way they will work I have had plenty of luck with the non-coated brands I used as long as they were a company that I could trust to actually put the right bacteria in the pill.K.


----------



## EarnestAccord

Yeh, that's what I assumed untill I took a closer look at my Pentasa medication and they are not sealed togather. There is a coating but it doesn;t span the seam.


----------



## jcw1234455

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Enteric+Coated+Capsules&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------

